# 2 pack thinners percentage



## Badoer (Apr 25, 2009)

When people say they use 15% or 20% thinners mixed with the paint for the final coat of 2 pack, is that a percentage of just the paint or the paint and hardener mixed quantity. 

Thanks
Luke

I'm new to painting and this is my first go at spraying. Sorry if it's a simple question.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

ignore what people tell you

get the TDS sheet for your paint brand/model. on it it will give you the mixing ratio of the paint ie:

2;1;1 (2 parts paint, to 1 part hardener to 1 part thinner) or it will say somthing like 2:1 and up to 10% thinners.

very few paints take much more than 10% thinner in them, add to much it can cause issues to drying and its an invite to solvent pop . grab some propper paint mixing cups, they have all the markings on the side of the cup for what ever ratio of paint/hardener it requires and also the percentage of thinners on the side, makes mixing up paint easy!

but as a rule its a percentage of the mixed hardener and paint, so if you went 2-1 mix ( 2 parts at 600ml paint, + 1 part of 300ml hardener you would want to add another 90ml of thinner to make it 10% worth of thinner for example)


----------



## Badoer (Apr 25, 2009)

Perfect. Thanks for that. So it's a percentage of the paint and hardener added together. It says 10% on the spec sheet so will start at that. Thanks.


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

Please tell me you're going to be using proper PPE - full face mask etc.?

Cheers
David


----------



## Badoer (Apr 25, 2009)

CD Cornwall said:


> Please tell me you're going to be using proper PPE - full face mask etc.?
> 
> Cheers
> David


Full face air fed mask fed through a three stage filter set up. Not been cheap to get set up but safety is not worth playing with. Engine bay spayed and it looks good. Happy so far.


----------

